# How Do Animations Of Sikh Gurus/Heroes Hurt Religious Sentiments?



## spnadmin (Jul 31, 2010)

_*From the Editorial Desk of Narayanjot Kaur, SPN Administrator*_:
Recently,  in fact only yesterday, a site on the web removed all of the digitized  animations of a well-known series of stories about the life of Guru  Nanak. The day before protests were lodged against You Tube and the  video user removed the animations. Complaints were lodged with SGPC  asking that legal action be taken for "hurting the religious sentiments  of Sikhs." On Facebook, a large number of discussions via personal pages  and wall-to-wall posting raged.

At the bottom of the controversy  was the belief that the digitized animations were not only  disrespectful but they promoted idolatry. Idolatry is specifically  forbidden in the Sikh Rehat Maryada. But can that claim stand up? Do  animations promote idolatry, any more than single images promote  idolatry? Not to push the technicalities too much --- but --- an  animation is nothing more than single images arranged in frames that are  then timed to shift one to the other automatically, at a set speed.

So  almost any image of our Gurus could be said to promote idolatry. Or  hurt religious sentiments of Sikhs by promoting idolatry. We have posted  a poll so the membership can express its views. We would also like you  to explain your views in this thread by posting comments as replies to  the lead article.

    * When you reply would you tell us how you define idolatry? What does that mean to you?
    * Are there any images of our Gurus that would not promote idolatry in your opinion?
    * Or do all images promote idolatry?
    * And last question: What is your understanding of the term in Indian law "hurting religious sentiments?"

*Please respond to this topic at the following link*: How Do Animations of Sikh Gurus/Heroes Hurt Religious Sentiments?

Gurfateh,


Narayanjot Kaur
SPN Administrator
Sikh Philosophy Network
We Need Your Support, Please Donate.
Share Your Feedback Here


----------

